# Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010



## Ostseestipper (7. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
weil ab und zu auch mal ein Dorsch hängenbleibt, mach ich jetzt mal was dafür auf. #h

Wann: Freitag 03.09. und Sonntag 05.09.
Wer: Freitag: Icke und ich; Sonntag: Schwiegervadder und ich
Wo: zwischen Wismar und Rostock
Wetter: Freitag bewölkt und Schauer, Sonntag: klar
Wasser: ca. 20-30 cm höher, 16,5°C lt. BSH
Wind: Freitag: ruhig, Sonntag: 3, NO
Was: Dorsch (weil´s zum Thema passt |kopfkrat) Freitag: 2x 40-45cm und 2x kurz vor Landung verloren, das gleiche bei Icke; Sonntag: je 1x 49cm

Die Beisszeiten waren jeweils kurz nach Sonnenuntergang und dann nur ca. 30 min.
Wir waren sehr positiv überrascht |bigeyes, weil wir noch gar nicht richtig damit gerechnet haben. Lässt auf einen guten Herbst hoffen.

Petri Heil
Gruß Mark |wavey:


----------



## Brikz83 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*

schöne Idee, wenn die Ostsee bei uns wieder unter 15°C angekommen ist...schmeiß ich auch noch'n paar Meldungen rein


----------



## symphy (8. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*

HI,
wir sind bei 17 C° in der Scharbeutzer Ecke werde am We mal ein versuch mit dem Belly wagen , war seit Jahren nicht mehr unterwegs |kopfkrat


----------



## ADDI 69 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> schöne Idee, wenn die Ostsee bei uns wieder unter 15°C angekommen ist...schmeiß ich auch noch'n paar Meldungen rein




Ich hatte Sonntag schon den ersten in Börgerende - Rethwisch
um ca 22.00 uhr 1x 42 cm#h


----------



## Brikz83 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*

werde Freitag mal angreifen...da kann vielleicht auch noch ne Mefo bei rausspringen :l


----------



## MaikP (9. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*

Moin zusammen,
das Wasser hatte auf Fehmarn am Freitag 3.9 in Westermakelsdorf 15,6 Grad.
Es gab einen Dorsch zur Dämmerung.
Samstag früh am Katharinenhof 15,2 Grad.
Einen Dorsch zum Frühstück.
Die Dorsche kommen wieder in Reichweite.

Grüße MaikP


----------



## Brikz83 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*

Na das hört man doch gern


----------



## sandro82 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*

Hallo, ich war am Freitag in der Kieler förde mit der fliegenpeitsche unterwegs. Hatte kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit  auf ne meerforelle gehofft aber das ich einen Dorsch Nachen anderen fing war schon komisch. Ich war noch mit zwei Freunden vor Ort und wir fingen 36 Dorsche bis 55 cm und 4 Hornis. 
Ich wollte euch mal fragen aub auch dort wo sich die Dorsche aufhalten auch meerforellen sich aufhalten??? 
Hatten in der Nacht Fische gehört und angeschmissen aber ebend nur Dorsch.
Würde mich über Infos freuen.


----------



## Seatrout (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*

@ sandro82

Ähnliches hatte ich heute morge in Heikendorf.
Wo in der Förde ward ihr den unterwegs?

Gruß Hannes


----------



## dido_43 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*

Nachtrag

Wann: letzte Woche Donnerstag 19.15 - 20.15 Uhr
Wer: ich und Schwager
Wo: OB Nienhagen
Wetter: Ententeich
Wasser: normal
Wind: wenig bis garnix
Was: zusammen 5 Dorsche zw. 45 und 49 cm

Im Vergleich zum Frühjahr keine kleinen dabei, dass lässt hoffen.

Scheint ne gute Herbstsaison zu werden!


----------



## sandro82 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*

Wir waren beim leuchturm wo die Kieler förde schmal wird fischen. Normaler Weise vom Untergrund misten dort meerforellen anzutreffen sein. Das nahrungsangebot ist dort Seher groß . Deswegen verstehe ich das nicht, das man dort nur Dorsch und hornis fängt.


----------

